# Infamous Kilo G at 17 Weeks



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

The weather has been crappy for that past couple weeks, nothing but rain and fog had some sun this morning so took some pictures 

Here is Kilo at 17 weeks, let me know what you think.






















































































































Here are some old pictures i thought were cute.

Kilo at 13 weeks









Kilo at 15 weeks


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

my Kilo is 14 Weeks and nowhere near the size of yours. definetely a good looking pup!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow he looks amazing that's gunna be one big beautiful boy. Very nice shots.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great looking dog..loving the pics


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

holy cow, hes huge lol, look at them paws!!! I love the shots, very pretty boy


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

the action shots are beautiful, what kind of camera do you use??? 
he is a gorgeous boy, he's gunna be a big boy! i bet he's bigger than both my girls already, holy smokes! lol!!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good looking boy..............look a them paws


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments!! I never really looked at his paws before lol I was always looking at shoulders and neck!!! 

meganc66: I use a Canon 50D


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

that boy is a beast man, great looking dog


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

his ears look horrible.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

This isn't the place to give bad remarks about peoples dogs, nor will it ever be. Keep the rudeness to yourself.

People obviously love how his dog is coming along.


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

KB24MVP said:


> his ears look horrible.


*Thanks!* Where do you buy your Haterade?? "Costco"?










:hammer:



Aidan said:


> This isn't the place to give bad remarks about peoples dogs, nor will it ever be. Keep the rudeness to yourself.
> 
> People obviously love how his dog is coming along.


*Thanks for looking out man!*


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Seriously the pictures are awesome and the pup looks great ......... wether or not you like his ears at THIS AGE you could have kept this yourself ... considering he has a lot of growing to do and will all even out ....... 

ROJAS209 ... Kilo is coming along beautiful, great shots and keep those updates coming Thanks for sharing


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Rojas209 said:


> *Thanks!* Where do you buy your Haterade?? "Costco"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol haterade


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

What a hunk! I LOVE Kilo. If this is that darn "Fugly" stage, then I love the "Fulgy" look. Big ears, big paws, even bigger heart.


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

*nice*

nice looking pup.. he's pretty..


----------



## rednosesstaffy (Dec 17, 2009)

ur puppy is a great looking dog...thanks


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

Ears look great!! He sure is a big boy. He already has a thick neck!! How much is he weighing in at?? 
My pup is the same age and is a lot smaller looking than yours.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice pictures! Kilo is a good looking pup! He looks so big for his age.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

must be a bully? HE IS HANDSOME nonetheless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
can we all say......... MONSTERDOG in the making. hehe<3


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot guy and gals for all the love.



mikeyg said:


> Ears look great!! He sure is a big boy. He already has a thick neck!! How much is he weighing in at??
> My pup is the same age and is a lot smaller looking than yours.


Im not sure the last time he was weighed was at 13 weeks and he weighed 29lbs. Last vet visit I didn't check and his next one isnt until Jan 17. but I'm going to pet smart for some chew bones ill take him along and weigh him and get back to you on that one.:roll:


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

KB24MVP said:


> his ears look horrible.


that must be sarcasm cuz his ears are just beautiful! what kind of crop is that? looks like a presa crop


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

mikeyg said:


> He sure is a big boy. He already has a thick neck!! How much is he weighing in at??
> My pup is the same age and is a lot smaller looking than yours.


As of today he weighs *41.2 lbs*


----------

